# Looking for a color......



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

OK so its about time for my 240 to recive her fresh coat of the shiny stuff anyone suggest a color for me and pics of some silver,dark blue would be good thanks tons guys


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I'm personally a fan of Metallic Dark greys, you know the ones that look graphite almost in color, or a nice pearled azure or blue sapphire <--- color i wanna get (azure). but hey thats just me... but also the color of ones car relfects on the owners personality. look up you colors for horoscopes and cross ferernce them with personal favorites, in the end you will find something you love. or listen to us, either way a new paint job is alwasy fun and exiting


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

SSBP (super sonic Blue pearl) And a all black canope..... SEXY SEXY! Im also a big fan Of the G35's Gunmetal (dark grey) that and the all black canope... As you can tell I love dual tones....


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> SSBP (super sonic Blue pearl) And a all black canope..... SEXY SEXY! Im also a big fan Of the G35's Gunmetal (dark grey) that and the all black canope... As you can tell I love dual tones....



yep that is a siick colour!

hmmm i love white..when i got my S13 painted I just added lots of blue peral to it..and it look hype!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Mitsubishi pearl white looks really good on 240's. I have an '02 Altima that's sheer silver, and that's the best silver color, IMO. Personally, if I were to paint my 240SX, I wouldn't touch it with any color but the absolute holy grail of Nissan paint... TV2: Bayside Blue.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

bayside blue is one hot color..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the s15 white pearl is very nice. over here people use a lot of ford colours cos they are easy to get and ford are more adventurous than most companies


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

heres some shots of the car guys thanks for the input lemme know what ya think of her to


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i think that on your car, bayside blue would be a no-go, because you seem to be more on the dull side, then all the way on the bright. on my old sentra, i had a midnite blue paint job, with purple pearl in it, looked real nice, i think it would go good with your car to. p.s:like the tink on your windows!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The tint and rims are nice, and I think the black works very well. 
But holy cripe, before you buy paint, do SOMETHING about that wheel gap. That's frightening. I don't know it's just the low profile of your tires, but I've met hookers that are gapped less than those wheelwells. Hit EBay and pick up some $50 adjustable coilovers ASAP. 
Other than the gap, I think the car is great. With 4 inches of drop, that'd be tight.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

DO NOT!!!!! buy those shit ass coilovers, they will mess ur ride up, if you want a suspension set up, go with groundcontrol, TEIN, or JIC, thats it, never get an ebay special, it will mess up your ride. ALSO why did you put LIME GREEN paint on your car? it looks real bad.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> DO NOT!!!!! buy those shit ass coilovers, they will mess ur ride up, if you want a suspension set up, go with groundcontrol, TEIN, or JIC, thats it, never get an ebay special, it will mess up your ride. .


What do mean by mess your ride up? I'm just saying that his car needs any sort of drop it can take. Hell, take out the stock springs and cut off a couple loops. This car would look really pimp lowered down, and the body just screams to be dropped. I know good suspension would be much better, but until that kind of an investment can take place, do _something._


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> Well I'm personally a fan of Metallic Dark greys, you know the ones that look graphite almost in color,


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Opium, you hit got the color i was talkin about... also toyotas new deep grey they use on the matyrix is pretty nice, it sheens in and outta grey to black...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dont waste the time or the money on crap suspension from ebay.it doesnt matter what other people think of how your car looks. i have a wheel gap like that too but i dont even notice it anymore...i think you should get a nice suspension before paint though because your paint looks fine...just give it some meguiars wax or mothers.performance before looks. thats how i always think about it

for paint id keep it black because i wouldnt wanna paint engine bay and all. or just dont stray too far from black.im gonna keep mine cherry red pearl, but i might get a more orangey color...

edit : i just noticed that fender so your car was red before? assuming the engine bay is still red, id go with the cherry red pearl cause i think its a hot color anyways...


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

the pics acutally make the paint look 20 times better than it does it person it is nothing but orange peel and chips from the crappy prep work on it, nothing on the car is cut in but when i apitn it it will all be done properly. heres a pic to show the awesome 2-tone door jambs and the fugly green that was painted when i bought the car.


----------

